# Springfield 5.25 Tactical 9mm Review and Range Test



## TrapperTrent

:smt071I am a new proud owner of one of the Springfield XDM 5.25 Tactical 9mm pistols. As all of you Springfield guys know the gun comes with 3 19 round magazines, a match grade barrel, adjustable rear sight, 2 extra grip back straps, nice case, holster, dual magazine holder, magazine loader, cleaning brush, lock, and extra replacement florescent green fibers for the front sight. I had mixed feelings about trading my XD40 tactical for this gun because I have always shot the 40 very well. I would have to say I could shoot it as well as any gun including my tricked out Glocks and Sigs with custom triggers and even my Kimber 1911's, and Les Baer 1911. The XDM 5.25 tactical had big pants to fill, and after my first trip to the range it is living up to it's hype.

First I have to say that there is no discernable difference between the trigger weight, travel, and reset from any of my other XD guns and I think Springfield might have been well served to have spent a little time on the trigger. I hear lots of comments on the forum about not liking the trigger in the XD but I can tell you that I have learned to shoot this gun as fast and as well as anything else I own so I think of this as nothing more that it is just a matter of preference because only but a few elite competitive shooters will ever reach the full potential of any gun anyway so I take most trigger comments with a grain of salt. If you accept the guns limitations, spend enough time at the range shooting, and approach with an open mind, any gun can be shot well. If it can't be shot well or was not dependable I would sell it. Heck, I even shoot my P3AT KelTec and S&W Bodyguard 380 well and they have the longest heavy triggers that I have ever shot. The little 380's have limitations and are not 25-yard tight group guns, and with a 2.5 to 3-inch barrel you can't expect them to be either.

Back to the Springfield&#8230; I put 150 rounds through it the first day out. All shots were 2 handed standing with targets at 50'. All rounds fed perfect without a single failure to feed. All bullets were my favorite reloads, which are 5.8 grains of Ram Shot True Blue, CCI SP primers, and Rainier Ballistics 115Gr. round nose bullets. The target shown in the picture is the last full box of 50 I shot that day. While I have tighter groups I am sure that on this day it was the shooter and not the gun because I am recovering from lower back surgery. I am sure this gun would shoot as good as you can if you just do your part. All in all of you are considering a gun to add to your safe as a great range gun or IDPA competitive shooting, I would highly recommend this gun, Good job Springfield because this gun filled out the pants of my old XD 40 tactical just fine. Well worth the $675.00 I paid for it. Please use below link to photo.
:smt071
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...25 Tactical/SpringfieldXDMtactical5_25jpg.jpg


----------



## hberttmank

Thanks for the review. Looks like it could be a great pistol for the ESP class in IDPA.


----------

